# crawldad's critters



## crawldad (Jan 7, 2006)

I've posted a couple pix here and there on the forum since joining.  I wanted to have them all together, and to be able to update as my Critters grow.  And who knows, maybe I'll add a few more from time to time (I only had 2 in October).  So here is the start of my collection.

Welcome............

And I want to thank those out there who have help add to my collection!

Let's start with something warm and fuzzy, G. pulchra


----------



## crawldad (Jan 7, 2006)

*Next*

C. cyaneopubescens
Named "Baridi" which is swahili for cold.  It was "delayed" for an exrta day in below freezing temps. at the Fed Ex facility in Tennesee on it's way to me.  Can't wait for the color changes


----------



## crawldad (Jan 7, 2006)

*and next,*

Nhandu chromatus,  waiting to feed since it's shed last week.


----------



## ColdBloodedOne (Jan 7, 2006)

*Nice T's*

Nice T's Crawdad. I need to get a thread going of all my new buddies. Let us see more.


----------



## smof (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice before and after pics of the N. chromatus. Looks like it went through the wash and came out all bright and clean


----------



## crawldad (Jan 8, 2006)

*A few more*

B. albopilosum...


----------



## crawldad (Jan 8, 2006)

*G. aureostriata*

She's been with me for 4 + yrs.  A very gentle T.


----------



## crawldad (Jan 8, 2006)

*T. Blondi*

Just got this in!  So excited to have thisT.  Killed and ate 4 Crix a couple hours after unpacking.  The Hisser it is consuming was almost as big as it is!


----------



## crawldad (Jan 8, 2006)

*N. American Giant Vineagaroon  (Mastigoproctus giganteus)*

OK, not a T, but what an awsome creature.  A truley alien looking critter.


----------



## cloud711 (Jan 9, 2006)

very nice collection. your gbb looks very cute.


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice indeed ! 
The G. pulchra is very stunning , i just added it to my wish list ! 
Very nice collection and pictures thanks for sharing ! :clap:


----------



## Big and Hairy (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice collection.  I like the N. Chromatus.  I have a little sling that is about 1.25" right now.  Can't wait till it gets bigger.


----------



## Scorp guy (Jan 10, 2006)

LOVED THE VINEGAROON. and the stripe knee very nice T's. im getting a T. blondi tommorow and already have 5 tarantulas but hey


----------



## The Juice (Jan 11, 2006)

Pretty G.Pulchra...... Now I have to add another T to my want list


----------



## crawldad (Jan 12, 2006)

*and a few more.............*

First, Aphonopelma anax.  Have had this mild mannered T for 5 years.  Not much bigger than when I got it.  Very cool T.


Next, a wonderful eater (Thank you Graham), Aphonopelma Hentzi


----------



## crawldad (Jan 12, 2006)

*my B. Smithi! (Thank you Josh)*

Have been waiting for this to shed for a few weeks.  Shed 2 days ago.

Before and after for size.


----------



## crawldad (Jan 12, 2006)

*Last 2, for now.........*

B. ruhnaui, hopefully PMS 

and, Pterinochilus lugardi.


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 12, 2006)

I now NEED a G.pulchra. They are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Cigarman (Jan 12, 2006)

ok now wait a sec, I thought pterinochilus were all evil rip limbs off type of evil little monsters....how come that one is so nice seeming? really nice looking t but I'd be afraid to handle one due to the venom etc, temperment. Is that one always that nice?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 12, 2006)

Great lookin B. ruhnaui  Female?


----------



## Zorack (Jan 13, 2006)

wounderful T's mate, keep the pics comming


----------



## crawldad (Jan 13, 2006)

*PinkLady*, this Pulchra is a true Gentle Giant.  She is beautiful.


*Cigarman*, the P. lugardi was a face to face purchase from the owner.  He said that he had held it often, and did so before I purchased it.  It is very quick and somewhat jumpy.  Not a T I would choose to handle, just glad I can.

*Scolopendra55 *, the B. ruhnaui came to me a few weeks ago, and we are still getting to know each other.  The previous owner believes, as I do, it's due for a shed soon.  I will be posting that as soon as it happens.  You got a Boy friend for her if she is?

And thanks to anybody who happened to stop by, I do enjoy this forum, and all the help I've received so far.


----------



## Jack_F (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome pics mate!
That Nhandu chromatus looks beaut after moult.

cheers,

Jack


----------



## evilarachnid (Jan 13, 2006)

You have a very impressive collection crawldad.:clap:


----------



## lilmountaingrrl (Jan 13, 2006)

:drool: That Pulchra is absolutely gorgeous!!!  I've got to get me one of those....    And I love the photo of your Nhandu chromatus.....  It's got so much hair that it reminds me of don king's hair 'do.  

Lovely photos! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## stubby8th (Jan 14, 2006)

Great collection Crawldad! You have a glaring hole in your impressive collection, however:


----------



## crawldad (Jan 14, 2006)

*stubby8th*, would that happen to be a Lasiodora Parahybana?  Hhmmmmmmm, maybe I should consider one!

I have one we thought was a L Parahybana, but it seems to growing up to be a G. Rosea.  Take a look, first pix.

Second photo is the only shot I have of this T, as it is a professional hole digger, and I have not seen it in weeks.  I believe it to be Haplopelma sp. / Asian Chevron, but I could be wrong there.  The pet store had it tagged as a Black Bird Eater.


----------



## Sequin (Jan 14, 2006)

You have a very impressive collection. I am oh-so jealous of your vinegaroon


----------



## crawldad (Feb 5, 2006)

*Little Update*

(Pic.1) I sure do love my GBB.  It's fearless and awsome to look at as well.  It's growth rate is amazing!

(Pic.2) A newer member to my collection, N.coloratovillosus.  About 4".

(Pic.3) Look close, yes you were right, a red Phase G. Rosea, you've got good eyes!


----------



## crawldad (Feb 5, 2006)

*Some of my Non T Critters*

#1) Emporer Scorpion I just aquired

#2) European Legless (Glass) Lizard Ophisaurus apodus.  had this for about 5 yrs. very cool lizard.  Loves Lamb and Sweetpotatoe dog food.  Eats Pinkies about once a month.  

#3) My Beardies.  Bred them for about 4 yrs., now they are retired.

#4) Our Tiger Salamander.  What a viscious animal.  If it was as big as a crock, I swear it would tear it apart. 

Enjoy, more to follow.  (I have a Megaphobema robustum on the way to me this week!!  I'll post pix as soon as it arrives  )


----------



## ShadowSpectrum (Feb 5, 2006)

What wonderful critters you have.  I love all of your Ts.  I'm jealous of your vinegaroon!  Are they easy to care for?


----------



## stubby8th (Feb 7, 2006)

Now those are some IMPRESSIVE critters, crawldaddy! Some really top-notch specimines!

But you know, I just can't help but to be impressed with that G. pulchra . . . hmmmmm.


----------



## crawldad (Feb 15, 2006)

ShadowSpectrum said:
			
		

> What wonderful critters you have.  I love all of your Ts.  I'm jealous of your vinegaroon!  Are they easy to care for?


Thanks for the kind words.  The Vinegaroon has been very easy to care for.  I have the same setup as my Emporer Scorp. Haven't been able to ever see it eat, but the Crix do dissappear!


----------



## IrishLad17 (Feb 15, 2006)

Great Ts!  Awesome vertebrates too!  Where did you happen to find the legless lizard?  In all my days I've only seen one like it (available for purchase that is).


----------



## mackids (Feb 15, 2006)

I love your collection and awesome documention of molts and size!


----------



## crawldad (Feb 16, 2006)

I wanted to show 2 of my newest Ts.  Both from our friend Charles of "Botar".
First is A. versicolor,  second is P. cancerides.  The cancerides basically strutted out of its' container and ate before I got the lid on its' new digs!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome pictures, GORGEOUS Ts (and other critters)!  Thanks so much for sharing those photos.

How's your "mystery" T doing?  Do you think you've got her pinned down to be a Rosea for sure?  She still has me perplexed.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## crawldad (Feb 16, 2006)

Socrates, how nice of you to visit again.  My "mystery T" molted to be a pretty little Rosea, which I traded to my buddy stubby8th for the real thing.  The first shot is of the Rosea after her last shed, and the second is of my new L. Parahybana.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 16, 2006)

crawldad said:
			
		

> Socrates, how nice of you to visit again.  My "mystery T" molted to be a pretty little Rosea, which I traded to my buddy stubby8th for the real thing.  The first shot is of the Rosea after her last shed, and the second is of my new L. Parahybana.


That is just AWESOME!  Congratulations on your LP.  Aren't they pretty?  I often feel they are a bit underrated.  I have 4 para juvies that started off at 1/4" last summer and my biggest one is now 3.5" (just molted 3 days ago).  I LOVE them.  I think they're very pretty, impressive as they get big(ger), AWESOME display animals, great temperament.

How did you manage to pick yours up?  Did she calm down once you had her out of her enclosure?  I'd love to handle one of mine, but they're still really really quick and skittish.

I'm so happy for you, because I know you've been wanting a para.  

---
Wendy
---


----------



## crawldad (Feb 17, 2006)

My B.Smithi, named "Helada" which is Spanish for "freezing cold" (Got stuck at the Fed Ex facility 'cause of a snow storm) shed for me last week.  Shots are not exceptional, but I love the process of the molt.  First pix was from the first week in December, next 2 are self explanitory.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 18, 2006)

thats a nice group of tarantula my friend, keep them coming

Nic picture as well, you probably had a little adrenaline boost when handling that _Pterinochilus lugardi _?


----------



## crawldad (Feb 27, 2006)

IrishLad17 said:
			
		

> Great Ts!  Awesome vertebrates too!  Where did you happen to find the legless lizard?  In all my days I've only seen one like it (available for purchase that is).


Thanks for the compliments!  The Legless Lizard came to me from a trade years ago.  It was from a pet store in central Michigan.

Something new in my Critter Community, my A. Hentzi became my FIRST ULTIMATE MALE!  Here is a series of pix (taken by my 13yr. old son) to document the momentus occassion


----------



## crawldad (Feb 27, 2006)

Never having an Avic. before, and reading everyones posts about Air Circulation, I came up with this for my versicolor, a spice container.  It must be OK so far, due to its' molt last week.


----------



## crawldad (Feb 27, 2006)

This is a pix of my main enclosure for my Ts.  I keep them in a room in the basement.  This display case was made by me several years ago to house reptiles.  I've gutted it and put in shelves made from Refrigerator Shelving.  I have a 3 Light Vanity fixture inside at the top.  It is wired 2 fixtures for day, 1 fixture for night.  These fixtures are regulated with seperate timers, mounted on the outside.  I circulate the heat through out the enclosure with a small industrial fan that you may be able to see at the bottom.  It runs very quiet, and has no vibration.  The temps. range from 84 on the top shelf, to 74 on the bottom.  It seems to be working very well so far.


----------



## alucard1965 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice t's has some said I what one of the G.puchra have to look at the show this weekend:clap:


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

You have some really nice T's in your collection... keep the pictures comming

:clap:


----------



## snoflax (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice collection of Ts you have there. the B.smithi is so adorable! I cant wait until mine starts getting some color to him. I also love that salamander, he is really beautiful. Great photos :drool:


----------



## crawldad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Back again!*

I was very excited to have a couple firsts this weekend.  I got my first Poci this weekend (P. regalis) from John at Tangled Web.  I love this T already!  Next, my T. blondi had a very easy molt.  Granted it started out just over 3" (no post measurement yet), but I played the part of a nervous father and watched it through the process.  Enjoy the Pix!


----------



## crawldad (Mar 12, 2006)

*I'm back!*

Had a bad week, lost my "big butt" cancerides after being stuck in its flower pot (see post "I like big butts" in announcements).  Also, lost my first T to mites (coloratovillosus / recycled some substrate that must have been infected).  I will go on and learn from both of these lessons.  On to better things.  My M. robustum has arrived an is eating well, see pix (first is no flash, second with flash).  An my GBB molted again!  This is the 4th time since 12-23-05!  Amazing.


----------



## BedroomEyzOfBlu (Mar 12, 2006)

*Awesome pics*

*Awesome pics Crawldad, G. Pulchra is stunning! :clap: and is on my wish list lol.

BedroomEyzOfBlu*


----------



## crawldad (Apr 17, 2006)

*it's been a while..........*

My A. chalcodes (who's been with me from the beginning / 5+ years) decided to shed last month, only 4 months since last molt.


----------



## crawldad (Apr 17, 2006)

*Few new ones*

My C. fascatum was a sling, growing nicely.
If anyone saw my "I like big butts" thread, you know i lost my little cancerides.  Well I replaced it,     and then some!  First is the female, then the male.


----------



## crawldad (Apr 17, 2006)

*finally...*

My little G.rosea Red Phase is growing nicely, and the P. regalis it getting it's Adult colors!  Hard to get a great photo in a round container.  Enjoy


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 19, 2006)

Michael,
lil' red is looking great! Love the P. regalis too! Great deal on those P.canceredes, they're gorgeous!
Man, I wish my A.chalcodes would molt.


----------



## crawldad (Apr 19, 2006)

*5 molts in the past week*

and very excited about these 2 today!  First is my B. smithi, and next is my first shed for this one, my M. robustom!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Apr 20, 2006)

great collection you have there!  sorry to hear about the p cancerides..i really enjoyed the big butts thread, i guess i missed the last post though


----------



## sammyp (Apr 20, 2006)

Gorgeous G. Pulchra. I think you've just made me revise my wish list:}


----------



## crawldad (May 10, 2006)

*My critters keep growing!*

It's been a while since I updated.  My male cancerides is out doing his thing on loan to a fellow member.  I have a Female hentzi and a Male Chaco on th way (thanks to my buddy stubby8th).  First photo is of my Female chromatis, lookin' all fresh and fuzzy.  Haven't measured her, I feel she is almost 6"


----------



## crawldad (May 10, 2006)

*Next..*

my female cancerides molted, as well as my yet to be sexed regalis.  enjoy!


----------



## crawldad (Jun 15, 2006)

*Been over a month.....*

since I posted any pix.  Let's start with my Pulchra.  Her molt is 5+", but I haven't measured her yet.  And we are still looking for a Boyfriend!


----------



## crawldad (Jun 15, 2006)

*Next..*

my A. versicolor, on it's way to adult colors.

A recent purchase, B. angustum.

I need to rehouse my P. regalis, so to better see it's beauty!

Male Ts are so brave!  imagine looking into this while mating!  This is my G. aureostriata during one of their sessions.  (video posted at the Video Forum)

Lastly, the strength of the male A. hentzi during was amazing also (see video)


----------



## 8ball (Jun 15, 2006)

I got a vinegarone too  I caught it about a week ago when I was looking for food for my scorpion's.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 15, 2006)

that aureostriata mating pic has to be one of the best mating pics i've ever seen! :worship: :clap:


----------



## crawldad (Jun 22, 2006)

*Regalis New home*

someone out grew it enclosure.  So I rehoused it tonight.  Maybe now I can get a ventral shot.


----------



## crawldad (Jun 22, 2006)

*Couple more*

my L. parahybana recently shed, so I tried feeding it tonight, wasn't to happy to see me........


----------



## crawldad (Jun 22, 2006)

my B. albopilosum hadn't been out in a while.  Cool little fuzz ball..


----------



## stubby8th (Jun 22, 2006)

Man! I'm really impressed with your regalis' new enclosure! Way to go bro!
Also, I think that B. albopilosum is one of the most under-appriciated T's in the hobby. They have a subtle beauty and manner that I love!


----------



## crawldad (Jun 22, 2006)

*Not a T*

but still a cool critter.  My boys and I caught 14 of these Fox Snakes in one spot last year in a fairly developed industrial area here in Toledo, OH.  We "observed" 4 of these for a few weeks in a large renovated display case I have.  We had around 50 eggs laid and were able to hatch 47 of them.  We released them last year, and I am happy to say, I have seen many that are a little bigger than what we let go.  Here is a series of pix, including one of a matting scene from this year.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice fox snakes crawldad I wish we had those in Cleveland Ohio


----------



## crawldad (Aug 12, 2006)

*been a while*

M. robustom has molte since I last posted.  I love this T.


----------



## crawldad (Aug 12, 2006)

*To stubby8th*

your little one has grown, and so has the appetite.  It at 2 crickets after finishing this off!


----------



## Gigas (Aug 12, 2006)

That pic really show those defensive spikes on the back legs! and i love that picture of the baby snakes writhing in that box


----------



## crawldad (Aug 12, 2006)

I know I posted one of this not to long ago, but this photo turned out so well, I had to show it.  Curly hair is right!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

awesome pics!great collection u got


----------



## crawldad (Oct 29, 2006)

*A few months off*

Fall sports for the kid's are done and my attention can return for a moment to posting some more photos.......

First 2 are 8 months of growth from my Red Phase G. rosea.

Next 2 are of Mom Emporer with kids, and then kids on their own (2nd Instar) about 3 weeks later (NEXT TO NAIL CLIPPERS FOR SIZE).

Last is my A. geniculata, about 2".


----------



## crawldad (Oct 29, 2006)

I recently posted an anouncement that I had Girls! Girls! Girls!  Well here they are.  My B. smithi, and GBB (both slings last December),  And my L. parahybana, well over 5".


----------



## stubby8th (Oct 29, 2006)

Crawl-daddy!
Man! Those babies have grown! Look at that RF!!!! and that parahybanna you wanted (not so long ago) - she looks great!
I gotta check-in more often!


----------



## crawldad (Oct 29, 2006)

*4 legs and no legs*

First is the only Native Lizerd I have ever found here in Toledo Ohio, a 5 Lined Skink.  Saw several the day I caught this one.  They are VERY fast,  This on is eating roaches, crix, and Meal Worms.

Next is one of 2 Ball Pythons we added to the collection.

3 & 4 are of my Blue Tongued Skink that is an awsome eater, and quite gentle.

and 5 is our Sand Boa (thanks Michelle / Oldhag),  She is the strangest eater,  Place the food directly above her head, and she opens her mouth, bites hold, and swallows down.


----------



## crawldad (Oct 29, 2006)

*Last for now*

My son's critters (even though they are in my house, and I by the food).
He saved up his money from the summer and purchased this Brazillian Rainbow Boa.

Next his Crested Gecko eating a dusted meal worm .

And finally his Pixie Frog (son of a gun bit me tho other day, almost sent it flying!).


----------



## crawldad (Nov 8, 2006)

*GBB Slide Show*

http://s25.photobucket.com/albums/c98/MMeacham/?action=view&current=1163037883.pbw

Neat slide show feature on photobucket.  My GBBs growth since 12-05.  Let me know if you liked it.


----------



## crawldad (Jan 9, 2007)

*New Photos*

My Red Phase sling 02/06 has really done well.  First 2 pix shows less than a years growth (thanks stubby8th).  The Scorp, I am told is an Odonterus dentatus.  It is about 1.5 in. long, and has been eating very well for me.


----------



## crawldad (Jan 9, 2007)

*Vineagaroons*

My wild caught Vineagaroon that i received from Graham in '05 passed away this fall.  So, I found 2 babies to replace 'em (thanks padkison).  One is pictures in my Wedding Band.  These guy are great hunters and eaters.  But do they ever grow?!?


----------



## crawldad (Feb 9, 2007)

A few new / updated photos

Just received this A. anax
My female A. Hentzi (mated this summer)
Our Crested cleaning his face
V. roseus Nearly 2"
E. campestratus (my first PZB)


----------



## syndicate (Feb 10, 2007)

i really like your gbb slide show!is awesome to watch em grow up.great pics


----------



## crawldad (Mar 23, 2007)

*Spider movements....*

it's been a while since I added any pix.  So here goes.

My T. blondi ( great deal from MyNameIsYours (Artin Siraki)), arrived plump, and is now ready to molt.
And from my buddy Stubby8th(Tom Ahlstrom), this awsome female A. versi!  What an excellent hunter.
I've posted pix of my M. robustom before.  But she was out and eating, and she photographs so well, I could not help myself.
Last of the spiders for now, is this black widow that came from a local grocery store!  Now how often does that happen?


----------



## crawldad (Mar 23, 2007)

*Forgot one.*

I forget that I have an OBT (how many of you do the same thing?)  Hadn't seen this one in 5-6 weeks.  Hadn't eaten the last 2 crix I dropped in, so I thought I'd investigate.  She lives under a 1/2 flowerpot, so iI reallt didn't do much damadge looking for her.


----------



## crawldad (Mar 23, 2007)

*and some with 4 legs or less.*

(* If snakes eating bothers you, you may want to look away *)

Great picture of the pattern on this Sonoran gopher snake.  The seller told me it was "shy" when it came to eating.  No way!  Over 2 ft. now.  Should reach 6ft. +

Next 2 are a pair of African Burrowing "Pythons" ,Calabaria reinhardtii.  Very strange, and very cool for my Animal Diversity program.

Picture #4 is one of 2 Gargoyle Geckos I now own.  Their colors never seem to be exactly the same.  One is much lighter than the other.  My boys named them "Mocha" and "Latte".  

And finally, my oldest (14) son's Brazilian Rainbow Boa.  He is doing a fantastic job with this snake.   Nice to see I am rubbing off on him (a little).


----------



## monitormonster (Mar 23, 2007)

That Vingaroon is awesome! 

Oh yeah, and the GBB is not so bad either....


----------



## Sunar (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool GBB slide. Nice pics! 

~Fred


----------



## TRON (Mar 24, 2007)

Great pets, great pics. Real nice thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## crawldad (Dec 31, 2007)

*Need   to   update............*

Thought this pix turned out well.  My Regalis has growed up nicely.   Will have more to add soon.


----------



## tikbalang (Dec 31, 2007)

very nice P.regalis.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 2, 2008)

All your animals are amazing!  I love seeing how your GBB has grown, I didn't realize they had such gorgeous colors, even at such a small size!  Always nice to see another fellow OH resident, too!


----------



## crawldad (Nov 2, 2009)

Jeffie is my Argentine Black and White Tegue.  Always wanted a larger Lizard.  As of this month, he is appx. 28 months old.  Eats just about anything offered.  Takes up quite a bit of area in my Critter Room, but well worth it.  Free roams when I am in the room.  Must be comfortable as I had friends over one day, and I forgot to double check the locks.  One of the kids must have unlocked the door as I was letting the visitors out.  Came back about 36 hrs later and freaked when I found one of the doors wide open.  Did the typical search all over the room, even the basement where my room is.  Never thought to dig in the substrate.  There he was.  Hope ya' enjoy.  Highly recommend these to anyone who has room, and food a plenty.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Nov 3, 2009)

What an envy inducing collection! For one, that is one of the most gorgeous widows I've ever seen in my life. Second, I am in love with that tegu. I wish so much that we had the space for one. As soon as we do, I'm getting one. Thanks for sharing these pics, I look forward to seeing more.

-Cass


----------

